# USA Pro Challenge - Camping?



## eggdog (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard if camping will be allowed this year on Indy pass as in 2011? Can't find anything on website.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, I have heard things will be relaxed again on Indy. Unfortunately I have only *heard* camping will be allowed. I have not seen anything confirming what can or cannot happen in writing. I haven't researched for awhile so maybe it's time to do some. I will post what I find out.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

Any info on Rabbit Ears Pass? Where to park if we're just making a day of it? Driving out from Ft Collins.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

some good info here:
USAPCC Travel Impacts for Motorists


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Too bad. Year 1 was awesome. It doesn't look like that will happen again.

• No overnight parking will be allowed on State Highway 82 Independence Pass between mile markers 56 and 66 however day parking is allowed in this area unless posted otherwise. Day time hours are sunrise to sunset. Click on the tab labeled Independence Pass that highlights this area. See map for Independence Pass Guidance.


http://www.cotrip.org/content/usapcc/pdf/ProChallengePass Day Parking only map final.pdf

• Tents are not allowed and are considered camping, not long term parking. Rest in your car! An awning for sun protection during race day is allowed.


----------



## Tucker44 (Apr 6, 2010)

The road closes westbound at 7am at Twin Lakes...I wonder if the crowds up there will be small bc of that. Maybe the top of Hooiser is the place to be that day? Thoughts?


----------

